# Mid-Roll Rewind



## stingray (Dec 13, 2005)

with my current exploration of different films, lighting conditions etc. it has been very useful to me the fact that you can re-wind a film mid rolll and leave a trailer to be pulled out and reloaded as you would any new film. just wondering however how best to go about getting back to your previous place in the film once you reload it. I have just been going in subdued light (as they say) and covering viewfinder and taking picture with the lens cap. is this enough? what are your thoughts and ideas on how to go about this useful process.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Dec 13, 2005)

that's the way i have always done that myself


----------



## photoboy15 (Dec 13, 2005)

Mark with a sharpie how many shots and then advance with the lens cap on like you said.


----------



## terri (Dec 13, 2005)

My Pentax MZ-S has an auto feature that marks the frame for me, auto-rewinds, then auto advances back to the correct frame when I select that function again. 

It's a convenient little feature that _almost_ makes up for the fact I can't use infrared film in that camera. :mrgreen:


----------



## Rob (Dec 13, 2005)

Your best bet is to set the camera on shutter priority or fully manual and crank the speed to max (e.g. 1/2000). Leave the lens cap on if possible, or just put the lens right up to a wall and fire off the appropriate number of shots + 1.

Rob


----------



## MichaelMigz (Jan 21, 2006)

This is what i was wondering about. But also, how can you leave a little trail(so the end of the film does not enter the canister?)


----------



## markc (Jan 21, 2006)

Some cameras with auto-rewind have a feature that allow you to do that. With manual rewind, you have to do it by feel.

I use manual exposure and set aperture to smallest and shutter to fastest.


----------



## MichaelMigz (Jan 21, 2006)

I have an F100. I have it set so i have to click the buton to make it rewind, but how do  I leave a leader?


----------



## markc (Jan 21, 2006)

Can't normally. It looks like you need to modify the software.
http://www.photo.net/bboard/q-and-a-fetch-msg?msg_id=00Eunc&tag=


----------



## Rob (Jan 21, 2006)

Buy a leader retriever... like this:

http://www.pictureline.com/product.php?id=963

They take a lot of getting used to, but once you've got the technique it's easy.

Rob


----------



## Dave_D (Jan 21, 2006)

You can always send the camera body to a service center and have what they call "leader out modified" done. I have a Nikon F4s that has been reprogramed that way and it's a nice little feature.


----------



## Unimaxium (Jan 21, 2006)

My elan 7N has a custom function to leave the leader out. Very useful. Although if you finish the roll or rewind while in one of the auto-function modes (as opposed to P, Av, Tv, and M), it will automatically rewind all the way. A little annoying but I almost never use those modes anyway.


----------



## stingray (Jan 21, 2006)

yeah, i think all the canons have that in them, the beginner modes cancel out ALL the special feature things. Program auto is just about as easy to use as full auto so it's pretty much useless to be going down the easy modes at all!


----------

